# Looking for Reputable Working Lines Breeder or Rescue in Minnesota



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Looking for a (healthy) Male German Shepherd pup or adult rescue with working lines background in Minnesota; has to be able to get along with my "assertive"  6 year old Female. Any suggestions appreciated. 

Thanks!
Ingrid


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

You can Google for breeder's/rescue groups in your area or ask your vet and/or humane society. You can also go to www.germanshepherddog.com and look for breeders in or around your area as well. Forgot to add that you can also go on www.petfinder.com to look for rescues in your area too!!!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There are no reputable workingline breeders in MN and no GSD rescues either. The closest good breeders are down around Chicago and you can find GSDs on petfinder.com that are in the other all-breed rescues that are around.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Actually, I can think of one breeder who works and breeds the working lines (along with show lines). von Noble Haus German Shepherds in Foreston, Minnesota. I don't know anything about them or their dogs, just letting you know there is someone in MN.

German Shepherd Breeder/Breeders, German Shepherds, Dogs, German Shepherd Puppies for Sale in Minnesota

I think a member of this board in MN is in the same Schutzhund club as a von Noble-Haus German Shepherd. Can't be sure.

However, Elaine, if you have personal experience with this breeder, could you send me a PM and let me know if they are breeders you'd avoid?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There are some workingline breeders here in MN, but if you want a good reputable breeder, you have to go to Chicago.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh, I agree, there are more breeders to my liking in Illinois in general, but I was just wondering if you had a specific reason to dislike this breeder enough to label the kennel "not reputable".


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I personally know two people with dogs from them and after seeing the problems they are having with their dogs, I would highly recommend going to Chicago and so would these two people. I do not believe they do any titling of their own and they are currently not breeding per their website.

I am not going to say I dislike them, I just wouldn't get a puppy from them as there are much better breeders out there.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks, Elaine. Good to know.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Rei - I also know people who have/have had and work(ed) and train(ed) von Noble Haus GSDs. I believe there are (or have been) dogs from this kennel in 2 of the 3 Schutzhund clubs up here in MN.

If you look at her website, you will see that she currently isn't breeding any dogs "because of the tough economy". See the puppy page. 

Honestly, I'd agree with Elaine. If someone is looking for a good working line dog, look in another state than MN (doesn't have to be IL just some place other than here). I have been given a few recommendations for WL breeders here in MN but when I checked into them I found them to be breeders that I wouldn’t touch due to various reasons. 

I honestly wish there were someone, but at this time - nothing I'd feel comfortable recommending to anyone. 

Also, there use to be a GSD rescue but not any longer. There are however some very nice GSDs in rescue so do check petfinder if you want to rescue a GSD.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Got it - thanks for letting me know. I will definitely keep that in mind now.

I just heard MN and immediately remembered a SchH club with a Noble Haus GSD. Didn't think to check the website thoroughly, or ask around. Now I know!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes, it's sad that MN is a black hole when it comes to good WL breeders. The closest good ones are down by Chicago and there are a number of very good ones there. There are rumors of a breeder moving here soon from Germany and bringing his dogs. I have my fingers crossed this happens so people have a closer option for some good dogs.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*Thank You!*

This confirms what I'd been suspecting while researching breeders for the past couple of years here in Minnesota. Hopefully, the WL Germans are coming! 

Ingrid


----------

